# Spurs trying to get van exel?



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.broadbandnewsnet.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=2189&z=1


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if we could get him that would be great, we could use a vetern point and use him as the 2 back up and put barry at the 3. very good shooter and could help us if we go dry. it says he will try to go for a texas team so thats good news. though i think he will go to houston im still hopen and will keep yall updated. 
how old is he? hes like 33 or something right?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think he'll end up with Houston., which would be scary. He's not the same player of 4-5 years ago, but he can still hit the clutch shots and can still knock down jumpers left and right. 


Of course I would love for the Spurs to get him, which would be awesome, but he would get more minutes going somewhere like Houston.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think he'll end up with Houston., which would be scary. He's not the same player of 4-5 years ago, but he can still hit the clutch shots and can still knock down jumpers left and right.
> 
> 
> Of course I would love for the Spurs to get him, which would be awesome, but he would get more minutes going somewhere like Houston.


thats what i was thinkn, though we have a little bit better chance of winning it all then the rockets do so he can come here for more insurance. to think we would have a clutch foward and guard


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It'd be awesome if we picked him up but I'll be happy aslong as he doesn't go to Houston. For the love of God, don't go to Houston!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> It'd be awesome if we picked him up but I'll be happy aslong as he doesn't go to Houston. For the love of God, don't go to Houston!


if he does we might play them in the second.
1.spurs
2.suns
3.nuggets
4.rockets

yikes! i think we can take them in 6 but dont want to chance it


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nuggets and Suns over Rockets? You can argue that Phoenix will get a hire seed than them, but the nuggets won't even get the third seed. I can guarantee you that. (Yea now I'm starting the GuaranteE...Z:biggrin:....yeah I know the name sucks)

This is how it'll be, cause I command it to!

1) Spurs
2) Rockets
3) Suns
4) Mavs
5) Nuggets

The next three are pretty much toss-ups. We got Seattle, both L.A. teams, Utah, Golden State, Memphis, Minnesota...I'm not even ganna touch those spots....don't wanna mess up my guaranteEZ ratio already:biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Nuggets and Suns over Rockets? You can argue that Phoenix will get a hire seed than them, but the nuggets won't even get the third seed. I can guarantee you that. (Yea now I'm starting the GuaranteE...Z:biggrin:....yeah I know the name sucks)
> 
> This is how it'll be, cause I command it to!
> 
> ...


no that was the seedings not the threat level of the other team, a division winner is guaranted a 1-3 seed so if we win our division and get the best record in the west and they have the 2nd best we face them in the 2nd


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> no that was the seedings not the threat level of the other team, a division winner is guaranted a 1-3 seed so if we win our division and get the best record in the west and they have the 2nd best we face them in the 2nd


I knew it was the seedings, but I already forgot about this new set up...a really stupid setup at that.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

a report on hoopshype said that nve is leaning towards the rockets


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

God damn, I want him here. He'd be great to back up Parker and take his place in the finals...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Long John Silver said:


> God damn, I want him here. He'd be great to back up Parker and take his place in the finals...


But most of all he's be a great *shooting* mentor for TP


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> But most of all he's be a great *shooting* mentor for TP



Maybe Van Exel could get Parker to make free throws by standing a foot away from the free throw line like he does.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

humm now it looks like exel wants to be a nuggets what do yall think of this, i wouldnt mind to much if he becomes a nugget. sure he can shoot but hes getting old and this is a team that fast breaks more then the suns. i think if he signs with the nuggets it wont make them worse and it wont make them to much better. so they havent moved up


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

also in the news apparently in hoopshypes today it said that the spurs are one of the biggest agressors in trying to get finley, it seems like us or the heat. thats some real good news, hopefully he'll choose us. it also said that we have been keeping our options open for other players so that means were stil looking to sign player(s) that could benifet our team


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's funny, I've always been rather critical of Michael Finley, but I'd welcome him with open arms and not think twice about it. Having him come off the bench would just be flat out deadly. 

On the Van Exel to Denver thing, they desperately need a shooter, but I'm not sure how that would work. Andre Miller, Earl Boykins, and Van Exel would have sort of a 3 guard rotation, and that's very undersized, to say the least.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the heat are still called the front runners but were not far behind at all. if we got finely i would be very happy about our offseason and would expect us to repeat no doubt. just about all the articles i read were real long so ill put it in easy terms on what we are going for
1.finely
2.devin brown
3.evans
evans said he wants to play in SA and its his first choice so it all looks good.
parker/beno
manu/finely
bowen/barry
duncan/horry/rasho
narz/oberto/rasho
sounds about right? we are gonna be very versitle!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's a good article in today's Express News. It's the first stuff I've heard about the team and free agency in awhile:


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/basketball/nba/spurs/stories/MYSA081505.1D.BKN_spurs.85cb781.html 




> Finley looms large with amnesty window closing
> Web Posted: 08/15/2005 12:00 AM CDT
> 
> Mike Finger
> ...




It mentions these guys as possible additions:


Michael Finley - Would be a great addition
Maurice Evans - Very nice
Casey Jacobsen - Pass, no thanks
Melvin Sanders - Impressed the Spurs in SL, and is supposedly a good defender

And the of course there's Devin Brown. Utah is the only team that met face-to-face with Devin supposedly, so that bodes well for his return.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think I would cry if Finley went to the Spurs. I would be happy for him and the Spurs because that would give them an easier path to the Championship.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I think I would cry if Finley went to the Spurs. I would be happy for him and the Spurs because that would give them an easier path to the Championship.


i think i would cry to, finely would complete our team greatly


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Barry, Finley, and Horry coming off the bench to provide 3 point shooting and offense is just perfect.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/feat...atures/rumors good news hopefully it will happen


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dallas still is trying to find a trade so far no one is bitting, 2 hrs 20 min left
would yall trade rasho for finely?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the mavs did waive him, so spurs heat pistons and rockets are the bidders


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Suns are in the bidding too I believe.

I guess we'll have to wait and see. I'm not going to get my hopes up, but I will be reading all the rumors about him very closely.


----------

